# What's the weirdest question



## Seashells (Mar 21, 2010)

The most unexpected/weirdest question I've been asked came from a guy (and his wife) who came over to see a mini for sale...I was standing there, talking with them...and he asks:

"Can I pee in your yard?"

Of course, I allowed him to use the restroom in our home. But wow, I couldn't believe that one!

Just for fun, What is the weirdest question you've ever been asked?


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 21, 2010)

While out walking one of our Harlequin Great Danes with our mini Saber a middle aged lady asked, "Is it a dog or a horse... a horse or a dog?"

I gave a wry smile as Great Danes are frequently compared to horses....however she called out the question again to which I replied, "He's a Harlequin Great Dane"

The lady's face furrowed and she shook her head, "No, the brown and white one."

Don't know if she needed glasses or not but she honestly didn't know.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2010)

When our first foal was born in 2001, I called my mom from the barn to say the baby had arrived. She asked if it was "a boy or a girl" and I told her I couldn't tell yet (because the legs were not all the way out). We had the vet out the next morning to do the IgG test (which we always do) and look her over. After he was gone, I called my mom and she asked if the vet could tell if it was a boy or a girl!!! She thought I simple did not KNOW, at 30-something years old, how to tell which the baby was!!!


----------



## ErikaS. (Mar 21, 2010)

Years ago, I worked in a grocery store and wore a name badge. A customer walked up to me, looked at my name badge quizzically, and asked me how I pronounced my name. Then he asked if it was a Japanese name. No..... my name is Erika.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just today we had a birthday party for my son and everyone went to look at the horses. We recently had 3 of them gelded so their necks were shaved for meds. I had someone ask about there neck. I told them they had just been gelded and she thought they were literally gelded in there neck,lol. I then explained about the meds,lol.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 21, 2010)

If it was true I had a child...ummm needless to say that cleared up and laid to rest pretty fast thanks to some good friends



!!!!!!!!








So um no - no kids for leeana...except for the pretty ones with four legs that like to show


----------



## Katiean (Mar 21, 2010)

There was something I bought for my brother at the Dollar Store. When I gave it to him I told him I got it at the Dollar Store. He asked How much I paid for it.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Mar 21, 2010)

During show season after baths and in the winter when it's 20* or below I blanket. Well all my neighbors I guess were going by just as curious as all get out. One day the pastor at the church across from my house said to me and my husband, "We're all curious why you put all those different colored blankets on your horses and why you put blankets on them? We've never seen anything like that around here." That's when I went out and bought a sign and put in my front yard and put my farm name on it, so they'd get the idea. They thought they were backyard pets he said. Even if they were I'd still take care of them that way I told him.

I know some people don't blanket, that I understand, I think they were just amazed at the different colors, like the slinkys. I just had never been asked about it so strangely before and he had such a funny look on his face.

I have a "pet peeve" I tell people like my friend who's 75 their miniature horses. He's insistent on calling them "ponies"! I said, No their not ponies, they're miniatures. Usually it doesn't bother me and sometimes I even call them my ponies when I would talk to my husband or him to me. BUT, when you tell a friend and they keep doing it over and over again it makes me want to pull my HAIR OUT!!!!!!! Sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread. I feel better now..... I get that A LOT..... ARE they ponies????? NOOOOOO it's NOT a pony!!!! Can "YOU" ride it..... NOW does it LOOK like I can ride it..... ERRRRR!!!!!!!! NOW that's the dumbest ? I've been asked. I'm 5' 7" my horses are 29-35" tall, I don't think sooo. TJ


----------



## krissy3 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have to agree with the riding thing too. I get a lot of dumb questions ,as I train young girls for the service industry. But the question that continues to make me cringe , is the "can you ride it?" question...I want to say "Look at me , now look at the horse , now look at me again, now look at the horse . now ask me another question" which is usually followed by "do you keep him in your house?" but off the horse subject , I had a woman ask me if she could change her babys diaper on our buffet table in the restraunt.



I said , NO, but you could on the bench , or floor, changing a dirty diaper on the table that we eat off of is not sanitary, and the health code officials would fine us big time.


----------



## CloudNine (Mar 22, 2010)

I get that question all the time too about my mini donkey! I feel like shouting at them sometimes



!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 22, 2010)

Many years ago we had a QH foal and I made the proud announcement to my Father in Law. He promptly asked "Well did she ovulate yet?" I answered yeah at least 11 months ago. LOL. Now I see why they only had one kid. Ha.


----------



## wildoak (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a family stop by years ago to see the horses. I had 3 or 4 groomed & tied to the fence, and the gentleman asked if they were all from the same litter....





Jan


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL



. Jan wins!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 22, 2010)

The best one I had was last summer, which thankfully they didn't ask me, because I would have busted up laughing. A gal asked her friend (seriously, not joking) if my leopard appy foal was a cross between a horse and a dalmation. I didn't get to hear her friends response.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 22, 2010)

I got hammered with 2 weird ones yesterday! First I was sitting on the ground cleaning and a customer walked up behind me and touched my pony tail and said "Is that real?" I said " I hope so it's attached to my head!" We both laughed! (Kinda weird to have someone touch my head though!) Second(not really a question more of a weird comment), I was ringing this couple out and the husband says(really loud) "Wow, I sure wish there was more girls that looked like you when I was growing up in this town!" I totally blushed and looked at his wife and she said "don't mind him, sometimes his mouth works faster then his brain!!"






Working with the public I get weird questions every day!!!



It definately keeps you on your toes!!! LOL!!

Leya


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 23, 2010)

We were out with our little leopard mare and our big harlequin Great Dane - and besides what Rachel says, the old "which is the horse and which is the dog" questions, this one day someone hollered out "OH! Is that a Great dam* nation?" (I said "Why yes, sometimes he is!")

My FAVORITE wasn't asked of me, but of a friend who breeds QH's - someone was there looking at her stallion, wanting to breed him to his mare. Among other things, he asked "well, what does he throw?" - she said "What exactly are you wanting to know?" - guy answers "You know, how many boys or girls?"

My friend says, "Well, you know, about half colts and half fillies..."

The guy says "GREAT, 'cause I don't want my mare to have a gelding!"





My friend said she about broke her face trying not to laugh at the guy!


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 23, 2010)

Seashells said:


> The most unexpected/weirdest question I've been asked came from a guy (and his wife) who came over to see a mini for sale...I was standing there, talking with them...and he asks:
> "Can I pee in your yard?"
> 
> Of course, I allowed him to use the restroom in our home. But wow, I couldn't believe that one!
> ...






I thought most horse people/farmers peed outside or in stalls etc. Lots of people have asked me that (or just done it); my farrier routinely pees in the manure pile, and my vet peed in Briar's stall the other day. Ever since I started riding at 10, people have peed outside and in stalls.

I've had many many wierd questions. But most are too strange or risque to share (the wierdest anyway); maybe someday I'll write a book



(I was born in and lived 30+ years in and around downtown Toronto, so I've seen and heard plenty of stuff that would make most people's jaws drop on here lol).


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 23, 2010)

Someone recently asked me if my minis were scared of cats (implying that since my minis were little, the cats must have seemed like "big" cats to them)... I fell on the floor laughing!

Liz R.


----------



## Jill (Mar 23, 2010)

Matt73 said:


> Seashells said:
> 
> 
> > The most unexpected/weirdest question I've been asked came from a guy (and his wife) who came over to see a mini for sale...I was standing there, talking with them...and he asks:
> ...


You can always email me these stories! They'd probably crack me up


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jill said:


> Matt73 said:
> 
> 
> > Seashells said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## REO (Mar 23, 2010)

Me too Matt! Me too!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 23, 2010)

This Thread needs to be SAVED.......I've been laughing myself SILLY! (And enjoying reading the posts to people.)


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 23, 2010)

One of the oddest conversations I ever had occurred when I was running an ad for some bunnies that I had for sale. This kid called, asked the usual questions about age, color, etc.

Suddenly, his father takes the phone from him and asks me, "How much for the whole lot?"

"Excuse me?"

"How much for the whole thing? Cages, food, rabbits, equipment. All of it. How much?"

"You mean, my whole herd?" I couldn't believe this guy! No clue how many rabbits I had, what breeds they were, or anything, and he's gonna try to buy me out?!

"Yeah, the whole setup." (By now I was getting a bit ticked off. So I just grabbed a number out of the air.)

"Two thousand." (On reflection, it actually was pretty close to replacement value.)

"Dollars?"

"Yup."

"Too much," he says, and hangs up. Just like that!

But my favorite question has been asked several times, and not just by children. My chickens lay eggs in all the wrong places, so I often find them at odd times. If I go into the rabbitry with an egg or two in my hand, it isn't unusual for me to park the eggs on top of a rabbit cage while I do something else. If I forget and leave the eggs there, I guarantee you, someone will ask me innocently, "Which rabbit did these come from?"


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 24, 2010)

I can confirm that many use the stalls to pee...........some visitors were at the barn to see some new foals and hubby had the "urge". YEP, the foaling cams were still ON !!!!!!!





Beeeee careful!


----------



## wildoak (Mar 24, 2010)

Bess, that one makes me laugh!



When we first put cameras in the barn I still had a couple of big horse boarders who were not used to having cameras....very entertaining at times to catch a conversation with their horse, or worse! LOL.

Jan


----------



## Tab (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness! When you gotta go I guess? lol I don't believe there is shame in asking someone to use the bathroom in their house. May I pee in your yard? Oh dear. One funny question I've heard. Do you have the horse with the big "fill in the blank". "You can see it from the road!" Mind you my tiniest stallion is very well endowed and I have seen shocked (or if it's a man) interested looks and wows. The person bold enough to actually ask me was a fellow horsewoman who owns a boarding barn not far. Joe was in our fenced in yard behind my house.


----------



## Fanch (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, I just got asked this by a friend at schoo, today and man, was I speechless(which is very rare for me) We had been talking about babies and she leans over to me and say, "would you sell your placenta to science?"



:shocked I didn't know what to do but laugh, it too me by surprize!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 25, 2010)

Years ago I had an arts and crafts shop and painting studio listed in the phone book as Dabblers Den. Can't tell you the number of times I'd answer the phone and the person on the other end would ask "Is this Mrs. Dabbler?".



It happened often enough that I finally got to the point that I'd say "Oh I'm sorry. Mrs Dabbler is out of town.". Grrrrrrr Telemarketers


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 25, 2010)

Not to change the topic away from horses but before I retired I was the drafting clerk at a large mortgage company. In fact, I was the entire department. Now, we could draft your checking account once a month, semi-monthly or bi-weekly. So one day I had this irate customer call me and say she was tired of me overdrawing her account by drafting on the wrong day. So she wanted to know, for sure, did we draft every two weeks or every fourteen days?? (She was on the bi-weekly draft). I had to have her pull out a calendar, go back for twelve months and sit there for 20 minutes going over her draft dates before she believed me when I said that every other Tuesday was, in fact, exactly the same as every 14 days. Some people, geez.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 25, 2010)

dixie_belle said:


> . I had to have her pull out a calendar, go back for twelve months and sit there for 20 minutes going over her draft dates before she believed me when I said that every other Tuesday was, in fact, exactly the same as every 14 days. Some people, geez.






Here's your sign.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Mar 25, 2010)

Bess Kelly said:


> I can confirm that many use the stalls to pee...........some visitors were at the barn to see some new foals and hubby had the "urge". YEP, the foaling cams were still ON !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've taken a whiz in my barn a few times. Never where anyone is going to step though!

It's my barn and I can pee if I want to

Pee if I want to

Peeee if I want to...

One of my favorite stories was when I had just put in new drains around the perimiter of the barn and was thinking about getting a garden hose to test them out. My little filly came over leaned and peed right into the drain for me! I swear she was real proud of herself trying to help out dad!





Daryl


----------



## ruffian (Mar 26, 2010)

My sister Debi, who is NOT a horse person, came over and was looking out the window at the stallion next door. It was spring, and the stallion, a little Arabian, was "entertaining" himself. Debi peered out the the window and said "OMG - that horse has a stick stuck in his stomach." Frantically trying to keep a straight face, and not embarrass her, I said, no, that's a BOY horse. Debi replied, "can't you see it? It's got a stick stuck in it's stomach!!" I told her again, it's a BOY horse! After about 4 repetitions, she finally got it, and boy did she turn red!!


----------



## Kendra (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay - not a question, but one of the weirdest conversations I ever attempted to participate in.

When I was in drivers ed, I was 6-8 years older than the rest of the class, and a little boggled by the 'teenager-ness' of my classmates. The girl next to me found out I had horses and worked for a horse vet, and she started telling me all about how they used to ride her friends horse all the time, but then she took her on a wagon train, and someone on the wagon train brought a stallion, even though it was against the rules, and then her friends horse had a baby, and he was really cute, but then he grew up and got mean, because he was half-stallion, and he would chase the mare away from them whenever they tried to ride her.

I was a little boggled by all that was wrong with her story, and tried to tell her that he wasn't 'half-stallion' (LOL!) he was ALL stallion, and she said, 'No his dad was a stallion" and I gave up. The next class I tried to suggest that he needed to be gelded, and then he wouldn't be even half-stallion, and was equally unsuccessful.

I'm afraid the friends horse probably had a baby that was a 'quarter-stallion'.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess it would have to be a question my husband asked me about six years ago. We had only been married a year or so and I was having side effects from taking fosomax or actonel (bone building meds) in that I would feel like I had sudden heat exhaustion in the mornings after I had a couple of cups of coffee and would go out and work in my vegetable garden. The first time it happened I got so overheated and was so weak I was almost crawling back to the house and just had to lay there on the floor feeling like the life was draining out of me. When my husband called later in the day I told him about getting so overheated and then I said "maybe it was a hot flash." HE ASKED ME IF HE SHOULD COME HOME AND SERVICE ME.












It was too funny. He was dead serious. He said he had always thought a hotflash happened to women when they were "in the mood." :


----------



## minih (Mar 27, 2010)

We had a couple of young cats at the house when a friend of ours was making an infrequent visit. She, my daughter (who at the time was about 9 or 10) and I were walking around the house when one of the boy cats came out for some petting. My friend asked if he had been fixed yet, and my daughter told her that yes he had been gelded!



It is really funny now since my daughter works with a vet.

I work for a school district as bookkeeper and have to answer the main phone line every so often, I answer with, "Heber Springs School District, this is Terri", and I have been asked right behind that quite often, "and who am I speaking to?"





And I think the farrier uses our outdoor facilities when he is here.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Mar 27, 2010)

My husband and I were in a pool supply store so he could get a mask/snorkel set and the kid behind the counter asked, "Do you have a pool?" Without missing a beat, my husband said, "No, my septic tank is acting up and I need to get in and find out what's wrong." The kid said, "Really?"

I think the funniest part was the adults in the store laughing their heads off. I truly believe the kid had no idea what a septic was.


----------



## rockin r (Mar 27, 2010)

On an outing to the Quick Mart, we had Cricket with us. (She loves to ride in the truck) Had the passenger window down and Cricket stuck her head out. A mother with her son asked me if the dog would bite. I told her that she had never bitten before. When she came back out, she stopped at a distance and asked me, "What kind of a dog is that"? I told her she was and Equine Canine. She said I had heard of them, but never saw one till now!!!! After she got in her car I burst out laughing



Art said she was in the store saying that black dog in the red truck looked vicious...Too Funny!


----------



## gimp (Mar 29, 2010)

I once had a Swiss Mountain mix dog who was bigger than my mini horse. I also have a black headced tri colored corgi (same color, similar markings). MANY times I was asked if they were father and son.








I am an amputee (left lower leg) and more often than not wear shorts. Little kids love the robot leg. Adults often ask "did you lose your leg?" I usually look down and quickly tell them, "Nope. It is still there."


----------



## chandab (Mar 29, 2010)

gimp said:


> I am an amputee (left lower leg) and more often than not wear shorts. Little kids love the robot leg. Adults often ask "did you lose your leg?" I usually look down and quickly tell them, "Nope. It is still there."






Just one thing to add... "Here's your sign!" OMG, its amazing what adults will say (children its understandable, but adults



).


----------



## Pepipony (Mar 29, 2010)

After getting out of the drivers side of my truck, I was asked if my service dog was a seeing eye dog. Seriously, how stupid can people be?


----------



## Ellen (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know.....I have had a few. One was when I had my step son in the ER and the nurse kept talking to me like I was a moron, The she don't worry honey your boyfriend will be ok......He is you boyfriend, isn't he?


----------



## DunPainted (Mar 31, 2010)

Years ago, the local "Barn Nazi" came over to inspect my newest pasture fencing. It was breeding season and my young son, known for his uncanny timing, asked, "Mom, where does the stallion's "thing" go when he breeds a mare?" The flustered, self-proclaimed equine expert beat a fast retreat to another section of the fence. Later, the 50ish woman sheepishly whispered.... "Where does IT go"?


----------



## Eohippus (Mar 31, 2010)

I've actually had a couple questions that have been really strange.

Before we moved more into the country/horse area my mom and I were walking our (at the time) only miniature who's a few spot leopard appaloosa and a teenager approached us and asked "Is that a miniature cow?"

Another time we were out walking the same horse when a lady approached us and asked, quite concerned, "Why doesn't your foal have any shoes on?!" We proceeded to explain that he wasn't a foal but infact an adult miniature horse (he was 7 years old at the time). She then scolded and lectured us for not having shoes on our poor "baby" horse and how horrible it was that "his bare feet have to touch the ground". We had no idea how to react, we sort of just nodded our heads and walked away. Who shoes a young foal anyway?





This past halloween I brought my not-quite-yearling stallion down to my Grandmother's neighborhood (in the city) to go trick-or-tricking. He's one of those real small little guys (he's a yearling now and measures 24.5", when we took him trick-or-treating he was much smaller). I was dressed as Bo-Peep and he was dressed as my sheep (though it was still obivous he was a horse). We heard people argueing with each other over if he was a dog, a horse, a sheep, a goat, OR (the best) "A dog dressed as a horse dressed as a sheep" (don't know why I'd go through the trouble of dressing up a dog as a horse only to then dress it up as a sheep!). One group we passed got into a really heated arguement until some one finally approached us and asked about him.





And of course I always get the standard "Can you/I/My kid ride it/him/her" and the "Does it/he/she come in the house?". I've also gotten "How did you get your horse that small?" to which I replied "Oh, its easy. Take a warmblood and put him in the dryer on high for a couple of hours."


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh goodness, where do I start,

This one isnt horse related, but Its still funny.

Last year, there was a really, hmm, how should I say it......socially akward girl at my school. She was really into black and the paranormal. She came up to me and my best friend and she asks, "Do you know of any ghosts I can talk to?"



I didnt know what to say, but my friend said, " Umm, well, no, but If I do ill let you know!" And she was like, "but i need to talk to one now" "Okay well cant help you there!!!" LOL

Okay, well, at my school im known for being a "horsey" person. But they always think i have riding horses. I tell them no, I have miniature horses. And this guy asked me,

"Well, can I ride it?"

"Um, no, you would kind of break it.."

"Oh is that a fat joke?" And, thats where i blew up...

"IM NOT SAYING YOUR FAT! IF YOU SAT ON A DOG YOU WOULD SQISH IT TO DEATH, IF I RODE MY MINI ID BREAK IT, IF KRISTA (a small, skinny friend of mine) RODE IT SHE WOULD BREAK IT- YOU CANT RIDE A MINI, OKAY!?!?!?!?"

"So your calling her fat too?"................................OMG.

" NO! Im not, your not fat, shes not fat, NOBODY at this lunch table is fat, so be QUIET!!"My friends thought that my rage was hilarious, wasnt meant to be though.

Not a funny conversation, but a funny moment.

I was at the Sportsman Team Challenge (national shooting competetion) with my teammates, and a man was kind enough to give us free ammo. So my dad told us to give the man a hug. He pointed to the man, so we walked up to him and gave him a hug/ He was just like, "UM, your welcome??" I thought he was kidding, so i walked to my dad and he was dying laughing. We hugged the wrong man!!! My friend and I were crying we were laughing so hard. He had to go outside so that we could literally roll on the floor laughing!!!



:rofl


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 1, 2012)

Eohippus said:


> Another time we were out walking the same horse when a lady approached us and asked, quite concerned, "Why doesn't your foal have any shoes on?!" We proceeded to explain that he wasn't a foal but infact an adult miniature horse (he was 7 years old at the time). She then scolded and lectured us for not having shoes on our poor "baby" horse and how horrible it was that "his bare feet have to touch the ground". We had no idea how to react, we sort of just nodded our heads and walked away. Who shoes a young foal anyway?


*slow clap* I applaud the lady who thought you put shoes/horse shoes on a baby horse.



People can just be so stupid sometimes.


----------



## kaycee (Dec 1, 2012)

i drove rocky-a 28 1/2 inch in lots of parades and was ALWAYS asked how i got him so small. my standard answer was "i washed him in hot water".


----------



## Never2Mini (Dec 1, 2012)

I had someone years ago when I boarded my horse. This barn did paid trail rides so there was all kinds of what myself and the other boards called greenhorns around the barn often. It was in the summertime. I was just returning to the barn from a horseback ride out the road. A lady asked me why I blind folded my horse. Was it some sort of training or was my horse afraid to ride on the road ? It was a fly mask


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 1, 2012)

I work at TSC (Tractor Supply Company) and I wear a red vest. I get asked all the time, "Do you work here?"

I always reply "No, I stole a meijers employee's vest and wear it here for the fun of it!"


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2012)

My hair is thick and 44" long. When I wear it down (not often) people make comments. A few times I've had people ask me

"how do you wash it?" ummmm with water and shampoo LOL


----------



## Boss Mare (Dec 2, 2012)

Robin,

My hair is probably almost as long as yours and when people ask me how I wash it I tell them I have to pull it out of my @$$ first. 

Or because I wear it up a lot people always comment "your hair is so long" and I just think in my head "yes I know".

Another random question I get is how many earrings I have, because my earrings go from lobe to top. They always take it upon themselves to count. :-/


----------



## sundancer (Dec 3, 2012)

People just soooo surprise me when we do our annual miniature horse display at a local fair. I guess sometimes I dont realize how "unfamiliar" the public is regarding animals in general. Anyways, the funniest question followed after a women that had been looking at the two foals in the stall. She remarked how cute they were and then asked if they came from the same litter!! Its so hard to keep a straight face and answer that one!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 3, 2012)

I've got two....while walking around the neighborhoods near us, people often run out to see Casper. Recently, I had someone ask if he was "that big, white hairy breed...you know....Great Pyrenees!!!" Oh....how difficult it was not to laugh in the poor man's face while I was explaining to him that this is a Miniature HORSE, not a BIG DOG!!





I had a friend, when I lived in the Dallas area, who was as sweet as pecan pie, however, she wasn't too smart. In addition, she chose to die her hair blond, so folks took advantage whenever they could. One day at work, she was verifying an address on a check, and asked where Forney, Tx was... the man looked her straight in the eye and replied...."Whaaaalll....it'satween Threeney and Fiveney" to which she responded..."oh, I don't know where THOSE are either...are they close to Dallas?" Even me, who'd only been in Texas for about 6 weeks, knew it was a joke, but poor Belinda!!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 5, 2012)

The most annoying thing is when people call my mini a pony-- like Guest_Taylor_Jo--I totally agree with you! A lady asked me what kind of pony she was and I said sh'es not a pony. Shes a miniature horse. then the lady said "What breed is she?" And I was like "A miniature horse" And then she she said "So she's a pony and her breed is miniature horse?"

Ugh! lol


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 6, 2012)

Bess Kelly said:


> I can confirm that many use the stalls to pee...........some visitors were at the barn to see some new foals and hubby had the "urge".	YEP, the foaling cams were still ON !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL thats so gross! And the cams were still on LOL


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 6, 2012)

We always take one or two little horses to a rescue benefit in the spring. I take portable stalls and put the horses in them when they are not doing a demo, or the parade. All the little kids love to come over and pet them or feed them grass. One year we were stationed in a grassy area near the restrooms when a little girl saw our gelding going potty. She asked why is he pooping outside when the restroom is just over there! Too cute. I told her they didn't have a horsey icon on either door.

Another time my youngest daughter and I had worked all day outside at a 4-H show, we were hot and tired. On the way home I got a flat tire. I had just changed it and put the spare on when some guy stops and asks, Do you have a flat tire? Seriously by this time I wanted to slap him, but I remained polite.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 6, 2012)

We often have two weaned foals together in a paddock for company and get asked, "Are they twins?"


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 7, 2012)

I have 3, if I may:

Our retired team is a pair of blacks. Years back we were in a parade where they place a hitch team of black Percherons behind us (hmmm? where they going for the steamroller effect?). Anyway, somewhere down the parade route we hear a child call out-"Look! There's the babies and there's the parents!".

And more of "Kids Say the Darnest Things"-

My niece is about 2 years younger than my son. She has always loved the horses. When she turned 7 we decided she was old enough to start learning to handle the reins and drive like her cousin. So one day I said to her-"Samantha, how would you like to learn to drive the ponies (we had Shetlands then)? She looked at me very solemly and shook her head, "Oh no Aunt Sherilyn, I can't!" I was pretty puzzled "Why not?" I asked. She replied "Because I'm not old enough to get a license!" (Honest she did!). I love this one-hope my son doesn't mind that I tell hers' more than his'.

My son's funny is: We boarded the ponies for quite a number of years at a farm. The owner did a little buying at the auctions sometimes and found some nice things. And we attended auctions for fun. So of course my boy was around horsepeople and 'horse traders' a bit. One day Dick came back from the auction with a VERY old mare-probably quite something in her day. Pretty dark gold buckskin, quiet and well mannered, but sway backed and extremely greyed in the face. Probably just needed to end her days grazing the pasture. Anyway, chuckling, Dick asked my son if he was interested in a big horse. He told him "I'll let you have her for $35.00!". My son (probably around 9-10 at the time) looked him straight in the eye with a straight face and replied-"You give ME $35.00 and I'll take her off your hands." Where did he get that!!!!!!

Like I said-Kids Say the Darnedest Things!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 8, 2012)

I worked at a HUGE Marina over the summer on the BIG sign out by the road it said "Moose Landing Marina - SALES, Service and Rentals"

I had a women come up to me and ask "Do you sell boats here?" - It's like no...we sell cars....I mean really!?


----------



## izmepeggy (Dec 8, 2012)

A while back while I was in the grocery store I was going down an aisle of the store,I noticed a young lady staring at the cake mixes.I asked her if I could help her ( I go to the store almost everyday so I know the store well). Then she asked "Where are the cupcake mixes". It was all I could do to not laugh.LOL.She was in her late 20's and had 2 children with her..I did explain to her that there were no cupcake mixes, but cake mix that you put in the cupcake pans..


----------

